
Should Fractured Feed Reader Comments Raise Blog Owners' Ire? - toffer
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/04/should-fractured-feed-reader-comments.html
======
louismg
Anybody adding comments on Hacker News is just fine by me. Fracture away.

